# No frosties!!



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

Eek!  E.D. treatment is drawing near and I'm already thinking it's going to fail!

Panicking slightly now - has anyone heard of anybody that's gone through an E.D. treatment abroad and not been able to get any frosties?  (sorry for sounding greedy here!)

How likely is this?

Any experiences/stories would be greatly appreciated.

Love to all,
Gill xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Gill

I had ED in the Uk with no frosties.
At Ceram I had 4 frosties but none survived the thaw
At IM I had no frosties

Please don't get too hung up on number of eggs and embryos. I had 11 fertilised eggs and thereafter 6 fantastic embies but no baby at the end of it.
Other people here have had far far fewer embies but have ended up with twins!! You just can't tell how things are going to work out and quality is definately better than quantity!!!

Don't write this cycle off before it has started. ED is generally very successful. Your clinic will be doing their utmost for you and I believe a postive attitude helps too.

Good luck
Crusoe


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

One of the reasons I went to Invimed was because it is egg share and little or no  possibility of frosties.
I had 2 frosties at another clinic earlier this year and blew £1000 on tests, flights, hotels, drugs and acupuncture for frosties which failed to thaw.
I know some people have had success with frosties but I wouldn't want to have to go through that again.
I think you're better off without them

Jo


----------



## sanduk (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,

My first cycle back in early 2003 I had no frosties (5 eggs/4 embies, transferred 3 the remaining one wasn't good enough to freeze) this cycle resulted in my 2 3/4 yo DD, we decided to cycle again early this year and the same donor agreed to donate for us again and this time we have 4 frosties (8 eggs/7 embies, transferred 2, 4 frozen) I'm now 29 weeks with #2.
It would have been nice to have a few frozen after our first cycle as it would have been so much easier (and cheaper) to do a FET rather than the complete cycle again.

I know the clinic I cycled with (IVI Madrid) use minimal stim drugs for the donor in the hope of getting 6-8 good quality eggs and they will only freeze perfect embies, in my 4 years on a BB (IVF Connections) there have been very few ladies who ended up with frosties at IVI Madrid/Valencia.
There is also the fact that under Spanish law you have to use up all frosties before doing a fresh cycle and not everyone wants to do that if their fresh cycle doesn't work some people lose confidence in their frosties and would rather start again from scratch.

Good luck
Sand


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Right, OK, thanks girls,

At least I know what to expect now.  As a poor responder myself, I had dillusions of "loads of eggs & frosties" from a donor egg cycle!

thank you  for the replies,
I will try not to get too excited!
Love and luck to all
Gill xo


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Gill.  I had 4 frosties at the IM with my first donor.  We had 2 FET as all 4 survived.  I had a bio-chem pregnancy and the second FET was a complete negative.  We spent lots of energy, money, time, leave and hope on those 2 trips.  They may have worked, who knows, but as someone has said, you have to use frosties up before moving on in Spain.  

The BEST thing one can have is a PMA - frosties or no frosties.  Postiive mental attitude and belief.  No drug, no needle, no donor, no clinic can ever be a replacement for that.  Believe in your embies!  

Good luck. x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hello Gill,

I had a bumper crop last year In September at IVI B-16 embryos, no pg with 2 fresh embryos and 9 frosties left over.  The second time 2 survived out of 6 and no pg- It never occured to me then that none of them would survive. The third time, after the clinic made me wait 5 months because they were busy, I went all the way over there and the remaining three perished. I was alone in the middle of a shopping street in Barcelona when they called to tell me. I was so upset I just sat down on a bench and cried and cried and cried with dozens of people watching and trying to help.
  
It was so awful and not only for the wasted money on prep, meds, and flights. 
I had never felt so devastated. Not only was I not pg, I did not even get to first base. 
This has effectively lost me a year of treatment and I am really cross about that. I wish now that I had just kept these in reserve and gone to another (cheaper) clinic in another country, such as Invimed, for a fresh supply. I was just too focussed on the emotion of not wasting anywhen I should have been more objective. I could have gone back to Barcelona at any time for these frosties.

Frankly frosties are nice things to have around,  but if you want to maximise chances of pg and minimise stress, my response is ,move on to another clinic first, and another country if necessary.  

Sorry to go on a bit, but I do feel very strongly that because the survival rate of frosties is so low, they create a double dose of anxiety, and we don;t need it.

Good luck with your treatment,

roze


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

I agree with what Roze is saying.  Sorry that you went through all that Roze, I remember it well unfortunately.  Frosites are nice to have and sometimes work.  However, my sister who had 8 rounds of IVF (one was abandoned) always went for fresh eggs (it wasn't donor) and has now got 2 children and tons of frosties which she is now angsting over what to do about them.  However, she always felt fresh were her best shot.  We've just had a fresh cycle of DE IVF with IM under the refund programme.  It was a negative.  I can't tell you have relieved I am that there were no frosties.  Sounds mad but I just want to get on with the next step and a fresh donor or donors.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi - not sure how to vote here. I had a BFP at first attempt with DE but then had a m/c at 7 weeks.

What is the purpose of this poll, as I feel a little uncomfortable about being surveyed like this, especially straight out of the blue on an unrelated topic...


roze


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

my first DE i had no frosties and could start planning another tx straight away. Our second tx another BFN and 7 frosties. I am glad we have frosties as i think it is our last chance and we will probably stop tx after this and we are now seriously considering adoption. I guess it depends where you are in your tx journey

caseyx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lots of food for thought on this thread!

I am going out to Ceram for frosties at the end of September. Reading these posts has helped me to remain balanced and realistic about it. There is the possiblity that they may not survive the thaw. I also think of Michelle who is now pg after tx with frosties.

Like the whole ivf thing it is a complete lottery

Helen
xx


----------

